# A Betta and Cherry Barbs??



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

So I'm going to be setting up my 27 gallon tank this week and I'd really like to get a betta... But I've read some places on the internet that Cherry Barbs won't nip at a betta while other places tell me they do...and since I already have Cherry Barbs they are kinda the deciding factor between getting a Betta or not.

The Cherries would be in a group of around 7-8, it's a well planted tank, plenty of hiding spots... Any ideas?

Would a few female bettas be a better choice since their fins are shorter and such?

Oh, and the filter is already cycled so no worries about cycling. =)

Thanks!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I would still take a week or 2 two to cycle the water. You want to get the beneficial bacteria in the gravel, as well as the filter. 

Cherry barbs shouldn't nip at fins. Tiger barbs are the primary culprit that gives all barbs that distinction. Female bettas sometimes get along with each other, but they also sometimes fight just like the males, specially if they are colorful. I would keep either 1 male or 1 female.


----------



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok. Thanks for being so helpful! 
I will do that!


----------

